# The World is Full of Great Old Trucks Thread



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Oldsarge:

Does Ralph's red pickup qualify?


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Quality thread! Continuing with the red theme.....


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

More red


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59015


I'm not sure what it is that I am looking at, but regardless of what it might be, count me as impressed. Harry Caray said it best when he reacted with...."Holy Cow." Ironically Harry coined the phrase Holy Cow as a means of breaking a habit of using profanity while on the air. Many of us would benefit from following his example.


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

eagle2250 said:


> I'm not sure what it is that I am looking at, but regardless of what it might be, count me as impressed. Harry Caray said it best when he reacted with...."Holy Cow." Ironically Harry coined the phrase Holy Cow as a means of breaking a habit of using profanity while on the air. Many of us would benefit from following his example.


I think the inspiration for that design was simply "transportation." It looks like everything! Bus, truck, train, plane, Bat Mobile, zeppelin. Everything!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59278


Reminds me of the little red truck that served as my daily driver..."so many years ago and in lands so far, far away." (Michigan, Ohio, Illinois, Indiana, Wisconsin and Minnesota). Just one of several trucks I've greatly enjoyed over the years


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59325


Were the above truck mine, I would name it...."Rambling Man!"


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Not a semi-truck, more a sorta-truck.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Not a semi-truck, more a sorta-truck.
> 
> View attachment 59477


Now that's a Trike...on steriods? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59569
> 
> 
> View attachment 59571


Lil'l Red Trucks...an early lust and a lifetime love! Perhaps it's time for another one? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

For years I wanted one of these. I still do. Decorate the interior in all macrame, Persian carpets and psychedelia? Man!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60280
> 
> 
> For years I wanted one of these. I still do. Decorate the interior in all macrame, Persian carpets and psychedelia? Man!


LOL, Today's van designs just don't deliver the heart and soul of those that we fell in love with, back in the day.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60344


I miss my "Little Red Truck" and my lil green truck and the lil blue one,. as well!


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

I’ve had red, blue, beige and the current is a very rusted brown!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Big T said:


> I've had red, blue, beige and the current is a very rusted brown!


Pick-uos are the preferred ride of we American cowboys, for sure. Indeed, it appears our next vehicle purchase will be a Ford Bronco. Although, I'm not sure that counts as a pick-up? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Pick-uos are the preferred ride of we American cowboys, for sure. Indeed, it appears our next vehicle purchase will be a Ford Bronco. Although, I'm not sure that counts as a pick-up? LOL.


Take a look at the new Ford Maverick pick-up. It is a return to the mini trucks of several decades ago, except the base model is an electric vehicle! The batteries are "next generation" and tiny, compared to early Tesla's.

Starting price is under $20,000.00!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Big T said:


> Take a look at the new Ford Maverick pick-up. It is a return to the mini trucks of several decades ago, except the base model is an electric vehicle! The batteries are "next generation" and tiny, compared to early Tesla's.
> 
> Starting price is under $20,000.00!


Thanks for the advice/suggestion, my friend.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

This truck (Maverick) has some interesting innovations, such as being able to haul 4’ x 8’ sheets of plywood in the bed, in spite of the 4-1/2 foot length (how tailgate is used). Crew cab is the only model, but rear seats useable by sculpting out backs of front seat. Batteries are under rear seats and are small!

If we see incremental changes to electric vehicles, such as this truck, the transition will happen quicker than any of us would ever guess!


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> I'm not sure what it is that I am looking at, but regardless of what it might be, count me as impressed. Harry Caray said it best when he reacted with...."Holy Cow." Ironically Harry coined the phrase Holy Cow as a means of breaking a habit of using profanity while on the air. Many of us would benefit from following his example.


I think that is a capital idea!


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Mike Petrik said:


> I think that is a capital idea!


I've said before and I'll say it again, this forum is one of the most civil forums in all of the internet, with superb manners and what is acceptable language in posts.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Big T said:


> I've said before and I'll say it again, this forum is one of the most civil forums in all of the internet, with superb manners and what is acceptable language in posts.


Though in some forums the phrase "capital idea" would be considered a micro-aggression. ;-)
Seriously though, I agree. The comments on this forum are more civil and more measured than those on the NYT by a long shot.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60557
> 
> 
> View attachment 60558


Environmental patination, eh? Looking good!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60939
> 
> 
> View attachment 60940


There was one time in my life that I had a "little Red Toyota pickup truck," but it didn't look anywhere near as cool and tough as the one pictured above. However, the Chevrolet and Ford pickups I owned, while all were four wheel drive, didn't look that uber aggressive either. Guess I need to refine my vehicle shopping criteria. LOL.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

I've had quite a few trucks through the years, and all have been "work" vehicles. Now, my cars are a different matter!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61022
> 
> 
> View attachment 61023
> ...


Manly rides.....each and every one! Leaves me wishing I had a bigger garage. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oddly enough, this seems to, in fact, be a truck.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61100
> 
> 
> View attachment 61101
> ...


Looks to be a "Jenny On The Block" version of a downsized ElCamino.....yes, no? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61617
> 
> 
> View attachment 61618


The vintage firetruck in that top photo is about as much of a 'low rider' as I can recall ever seeing. Any lower and it would essentially be a big metal sled! LOL.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

so much of the PNW is burning right now, I wish I had my own fire truck.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61794


A great restoration, looking showroom new! Jeez Luise, don't you wish we could as easily bring back the good old days?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Not so old, this one.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61901
> 
> 
> Not so old, this one.


A neighbor of ours drives a recent version of that Jeep Crew Cab. His is equipped with one of those (lightly padded) vinyl roofs Ever since I purchased an Oldsmobile Cutlass Brougham, fitted with one of those padded vinyl roofs, I have not been a fan, but I'm sure there is room in my stable/garage for on of those Jeep Crew Cabs!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> A neighbor of ours drives a recent version of that Jeep Crew Cab. His is equipped with one of those (lightly padded) vinyl roofs Ever since I purchased an Oldsmobile Cutlass Brougham, fitted with one of those padded vinyl roofs, I have not been a fan, but I'm sure there is room in my stable/garage for on of those Jeep Crew Cabs!


I thought about getting one but the gas mileage is so much better in my Honda that the debate was very short--and the Ridgerunner cost less.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm guessing this qualifies as a truck.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62018
> 
> 
> I'm guessing this qualifies as a truck.


Well it is a Cadillac.....a pre production model of the original Escalade, perhaps? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62196
> 
> 
> View attachment 62197
> ...


Who among us can honestly say we never named our beloved trucks after our best girl? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Who among us can honestly say we never named our beloved trucks after our best girl? LOL.


Me, actually. I just call all of mine 'Da Truk'.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62284
> 
> 
> View attachment 62285


Egad, the orange truck in the lower photo is of the same hue as the countertop on our kitchen island. Almost everyone coming into our home claims to love that countertop, but truth be known, I hate the damn thing, naming it "The Big Orange B*tch!" I actually looked into replacing it...the price coming in at about $9000. I'm still deciding if I hate it that much. Kitchen counters were never meant to be deep orange hues, but with a pick-up truck, it just might work? Just thinking.......


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Power Wagon!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Power Wagon!
> View attachment 62407
> 
> 
> View attachment 62408


Dodge Power Wagons and a Crew Cab no less...the legend


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Dodge Power Wagon is my holy grail truck.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Wonder if they were running the 318 V-8 back then?


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

ran23 said:


> Wonder if they were running the 318 V-8 back then?


I think for most of its history, the standard engine was a 6-cylinder motor but don't quote me on that.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Those slant 6 last forever, but I did learn the 318 was a truck motor first. I had it in my '69 Plymouth Barracuda.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62555


A working truck, for sure. Makes me miss my old truck. I hauled lumber, railroad ties and tons of old compost from a local mushroom farm, putting in a series of raised garden beds when we lived in Michigan. A lot of work, but a darned good excuse for keeping my old truck! LOL.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

ran23 said:


> Wonder if they were running the 318 V-8 back then?


Mopar had multiple engines cited with 318 CID. The 318/340 family was different than the immediate preceding 318. I can't remember enough of 1950's hemi head engines and if there was a V-8 in that displacement.

Ford was similar with their 302 engines, with the Windsor named V-8 preceding the later Cleveland named V-8.

GM varied among divisions, with, for example, a Pontiac engine not the same as an Olds or Chevy, even though displacement was given as the same number. I'm thinking that in the late 1970's or early 1980's, GM got into a major issue with using an engine from one division in another division's platform.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Corcovado said:


>


Oh, YEAH!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62659


Beautiful truck, except for the "plum passion" color-reminds me of some of the weird (similar) colors Mopar marketed in the 1970's.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Quite a number of low-riders got painted like that when I was in high school in the '60's.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## MarcDavidMiller (Mar 1, 2005)

For those who love trucks (and tractors), visit Keystone Tractor Works, a museum devoted to trucks, tractors (including a Porsche and a Lamborghini tractor!), soda bottles, and lots more. I am guessing there are about 100-200 trucks and tractors on display. I haven't seen anything like this (and I have been to many car museums).

EDIT: Sorry I left this out: located about 20 minutes south of Richmond, Virginia.

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract..._Tractor_Works-Colonial_Heights_Virginia.html


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

MarcDavidMiller said:


> For those who love trucks (and tractors), visit Keystone Tractor Works, a museum devoted to trucks, tractors (including a Porsche and a Lamborghini tractor!), soda bottles, and lots more. I am guessing there are about 100-200 trucks and tractors on display. I haven't seen anything like this (and I have been to many car museums).
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract..._Tractor_Works-Colonial_Heights_Virginia.html


In PA, close to Eagle's early stomping grounds, early in September, is the"Nittany Tractor Show", in Centre Hall, PA. Huge show of tractors, "hit and miss" engines and other similar items.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

I like that gray paint on the jeep. Reminiscent of WWII era Navy vehicles.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I believe that FJ was a total off frame rebuild with a 4.7 V-8. super clean.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63609


Not claiming to be a Syracuse University Orange Man or a Tennessee Volunteer, but I'm still waiting for Ford to unravel their microchip dilemma in the production of the new Broncos. That beautiful beast will, one day, be mine! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Truck-ish


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Always a woodie!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63749
> 
> 
> View attachment 63750


I always wanted to get a Jeep Pick-up truck, but my best friend from high school had a couple of them. His first Jeep was an Army veteran, purchased from the local Army, Navy Surplus store! Good times! I miss my friend.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64094


I could use that truck with the water cannon when getting into water gun fights with the grand kids! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64610


Looking at that truckload of pumpkins, I can only wonder how much effort it took to get that 200+ pound one to the top of that heap? Seriously, the picture above has a very calming and charming effect on the viewer! Thank you, in particular, for sharing this one.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64730
> 
> 
> View attachment 64731
> ...


From the lot above, I would choose the Power Wagon!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

So have another


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64959


I love the design....but am cowed by it's maintenance history! Bummer. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64993


Nice bus!


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> I love the design....but am cowed by it's maintenance history! Bummer. LOL.


One of the medical staff that I work with purchased a Land Rover Defender a few years ago when they were still offered in the USA. (His wife just had to have it.)

At about 30K miles it did not Nickle and Dime them, it two and three granded them!

By about 45K miles they had to dump it.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65199


Perhaps it is indeed time for a long, slow drive North, to enjoy the Fall colors. Alas, such artistic masterpieces in nature are all too fleeting, but they do provide a lifetime of memories. For sure, that truck is part of the beauty and certainly one of those memories!


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Perhaps it is indeed time for a long, slow drive North, to enjoy the Fall colors. Alas, such artistic masterpieces in nature are all too fleeting, but they do provide a lifetime of memories. For sure, that truck is part of the beauty and certainly one of those memories!


You better "leave" in the next ten minutes! Though temperatures are akin to June weather, the leaves are a-changing and a-falling!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65254


Ya gotta love those whitewalls!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66815


I have always been a fan of Chevrolets and the one pictured above is certainly a classic!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66907


A concept build for Jeeps Gladiator pick-up truck, eh? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67703


You now have my undivided attention.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67949


Hope the driver of that vehicle didn't under estimate the depth of the water or the force of the current in that stream!


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Lov the old Falcon based Econoline, I imagine that was slant -6 all the way?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Good question. I was never big on Econolines or Falcons. More a 150 kind of guy.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

ran23 said:


> Lov the old Falcon based Econoline, I imagine that was slant -6 all the way?


Straight 6! Slant was Chrysler (I had. 1963 Ford Econoline).


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> Good question. I was never big on Econolines or Falcons. More a 150 kind of guy.


I had a 1972 F100, a 1978 F150, and several Ford Rangers since.

I have to add, every new Ford pickup, has from six to fourteen parts I make at my manufacturing plant (also make & supply to some other makes). Search for www.Metaltech-pm.com. Website is in need of updating, and task is assigned to one of my daughters.

T


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Is that going to be true of the Lightning as well?


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> Is that going to be true of the Lightning as well?


No idea! Parts ordered by platform, "heavy duty", "super duty", "F150", some for the new "small tailgate within the tailgate", "powered tailgate" and a new program, called "albatross", which I suspect is the EV.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69075
> 
> 
> View attachment 69077


Is that a PA liscence plate on that P?U truck in the lower picture? It looks like an old design. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Is that a PA liscence plate on that P?U truck in the lower picture? It looks like an old design. :icon_scratch:


Believe it says "California".


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69431


Lookingt back, I will simply say...there a lot of good things that can happen on canoe adventures! Sawyer Canoe Company did all the work, trailering us from Oscoda to Graying, MI so that we might enjoy, on our return trip, nature at it's finest!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70091


Getting in the spirit: Step 1. Cut a fresh tree....or two....or three!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70365


I used to have a little red pick-up truck. Assigned in the salty slush of the Northern tier SAC assignments, I was always fixing rust issues on the base of it's cab doors! Not a good thing, for sure, but I still loved that truck.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Some years ago I read a fascinating and mouth-watering article about the many vintage trucks abandoned in the deserts of the Middle East, basically work trucks from the oil industry from the mid-20th century. There were many photos and the trucks were surprisingly well preserved after decades of neglect. I was poking around Google today trying to relocate that article. I have failed so far but I did find a few photos of vintage trucks in the Middle East.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Merciful God!

https://interestingengineering.com/general-motors-ultra-rare-1939-futurliners


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70665
> 
> 
> View attachment 70667
> ...


In the picture at the bottom of the post above, is that an Airstream earning it's keep? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> In the picture at the bottom of the post above, is that an Airstream earning it's keep? LOL.


It looks a little squared off to be an Airstream. I think it's a wannabe.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71327


This guy's worst nightmare must be 'low bridge overpasses'.....yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71701


A real man's ride, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71921


A biker's starter RV...yes, no? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72035


Getting every member of automotive family involved in celebrating the season!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72097


Dressed to the nines and loaded for bear....Tis the season, eh?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


>


Seasonally perfect.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Badassery at its best.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73059


Paraphrasing the late painter Thomas Kinkade; "The perfect end to a perfect day!"


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74187


The USAF had it's Northern Tier bases and clearly the public schools in those areas had their Northern Tier school buses! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74585


Eventually nature reclaims it all.....yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74753


Are those sleeping bags we see in the back of that mechanical beast. Nice sun roof!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76011


If only I could find on of those at a price I could afford? Alas, I now know the meaning of the term 'unrequited lust!'


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76715


A two bedroom campsite? Not as cozy as a single tent, but perhaps the best way to go if one's camping partner snores loudly. I can't help but wonder if there is any such thing as a sound proof tent fabric? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77263


Brings back good memories...I did that quite a bit over the years!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77343


Who among us manly men has never spent a bit of their youth daydreaming about life as a long haul trucker. As I was growing up, raised by my Mom, a neighbor gentleman took an interest in me, teaching me how to fish, hunt and an array of other essential skills that a young man should master. He drove tractor trailer for Piper Aircraft, leaving early Monday mornings and spending the week driving a load from Lock Haven, PA to Vero Beach, FL. and returning by Friday evening with a load of engines for aircraft yet to be built. He knew my dream was to become a pilot in the USAF and returning from one of those runs to Florida, he brought me back a polished wood Sensenich propeller that was used at the time on several smaller Piper Aircraft designs. That propeller hangs to this day on the wall of my study, reminding of one of the most important/significant friendships of my lifetime! These days I find myself wondering again if I should have explored life as a long haul trucker?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

A couple in our church, many years ago, did just that as a couple of several years. Then they moved back, sold the truck and opened a bar.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77497


Nice Tractor, but you have to hitch a loaded trailer to it to make any money!


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

A nice big Beer Trailer. On a side note: the big tankers that say 'Drink Milk', I was told there were full of wine.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

fun morning looking at trucks. I was admiring mine while changing a flat tyre.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Modern chuck wagon


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't know what this one is but--damn!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And the bike's not bad, either.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Madame Curie equipped mobil X-ray clinics in WWI


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78807
> 
> 
> View attachment 78809
> ...


Dayam Chev in the first photo would drag the bumper if I even tried to haul half a load of manure for the garden this spring!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 83789
> 
> 
> View attachment 83790
> ...


An "up-armored" RV? Now that's my kind of outdoor living! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Mid town Lane? I grew up there.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

_Gasp!_ It's a--a REO!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> _Gasp!_ It's a--a REO!
> 
> View attachment 84763


......and angry skies, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84897


The good old days, for sure. These days my Diet Coke comes in cases of silver hued cans, emblazoned with red stylistic lettering. It would be nice to be able to turn the calendar back to "The Way We Were" way back then!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84946
> 
> 
> View attachment 84947
> ...


The Power Wagon gets my vote!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Always!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85051


Back in the day, growing up in one of the more rural parts of Clinton County, Pennsylvania, we had a book mobile coming around. It wasn't a three wheeler and we couldn't preview the contents through glass paneled sides, but rather it was (I think) an old repurposed bread truck that had been repainted to spiff it up a bit! And so began a lifetime love of books.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Back in the day, growing up in one of the more rural parts of Clinton County, Pennsylvania, we had a book mobile coming around. It wasn't a three wheeler and we couldn't preview the contents through glass paneled sides, but rather it was (I think) an old repurposed bread truck that had been repainted to spiff it up a bit! And so began a lifetime love of books.


50 miles to your west, our bookmobile was a converted bus. The use of it continued into the 70’s. At that time, a local bank bought the bus and converted it to a mobile bank!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85615
> 
> 
> View attachment 85616


A low rider with patina, perchance?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Patina


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85799
> 
> 
> Patina


Looks just like what I hunted crows out of, when I was a teenager, except no cactus (western PA), vehicle was an old Buick or Pontiac 4 door car, car parked in a fallow wheat or corn field, I remember it raining, car wasn’t rusty, but other than that, identical!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85928


Not sure what I am looking at, but it looks somewhat like an old International Harvester. Yes,no?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86295


How about that....a second story Tiny House, built atop a ground level garage/transportation rig! Jeez Louise, now I'm jonesing for a Maniac to be parked in my driveway.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The ultimate status symbol for when the snow birds show up.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86521
> 
> 
> View attachment 86522
> ...


To me, the El Camino is at once one of the Most beautiful truck-like vehicle, but also one of the most impracticable. Who would own one and also haul cow manure in the bed for the garden?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Big T said:


> To me, the El Camino is at once one of the Most beautiful truck-like vehicle, but also one of the most impracticable. Who would own one and also haul cow manure in the bed for the garden?


I've always been attracted to the El Camino design, but in all honesty my manure was hauled in Ford and Toyota trucks.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> I've always been attracted to the El Camino design, but in all honesty my manure was hauled in Ford and Toyota trucks.


Here in rural Pennsyltucky, the “bikers” always had one, following their “excursions“ hauling their kegs of beer and other necessities. No manure in those beds, unless one of the biker boys passed out and soiled himself!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Either the El Camino or the Ranchero were both beautiful 'truckishes' but, as you say, totally impractical for anyone but a die hard biker or antique collector. Now if you own one, you're kind of both.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86686


A little bit of Simonize and a whole lot of elbow grease and we could have that classic ride looking showroom new! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86919


Having been spoiled by the ride of a Cadillac, I'm trying to convince Mrs Eagle that she can handle one of the new full size Broncos, so I can have that as a driving option as the mood might strike me. She is willing to go with a fun sized Bronco Sport. However, should I not agree to that, she sees another Honda CRV in her future! "Oh no Mr Bill, not that!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87396


"Holy Cow" A Harley Trike on steroids, perchance?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I guess.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87806


If only we could turn back the clock and relive the "good old days!" I would spend lees time working and pend as much time with our kids growing up, as I have with our grand kids. Bottom line, it's all about family.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

It's a lousy photo, but I saw this recently. It appears to be a fire truck which has been painted blue and converted into a sort of pickup truck. (Or maybe that's the way it came from the factory and I've just never seen one before.) The blurry photo does not do it any justice. I hope I can spy it again and and get a better shot.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Corcovado said:


> View attachment 88010
> 
> View attachment 88011


The detailed video of the restoration process is fantastic. It leaves me wanting to run out and buy me a restored vintage truck. Ah yes, just one more unrequited lust for resurrecting the past! LOL.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> If only we could turn back the clock and relive the "good old days!" I would spend lees time working and pend as much time with our kids growing up, as I have with our grand kids. Bottom line, it's all about family.


Now Mr. Eagle, the very next time you visit Central PA, please Google and visit East Broadtop Railroad. It’s located in Orbosonia, about 7 or 8 miles south of Mt. Union. Its now a “National Historic“ site, and it can make Petticoat Junction Canonball look modern. My first visit was around 1963 or 4, as the guest of the sponsor of our Little League team, that happened to be the family that rescued the train and lived in my home town.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Big T said:


> Now Mr. Eagle, the very next time you visit Central PA, please Google and visit East Broadtop Railroad. It’s located in Orbosonia, about 7 or 8 miles south of Mt. Union. Its now a “National Historic“ site, and it can make Petticoat Junction Canonball look modern. My first visit was around 1963 or 4, as the guest of the sponsor of our Little League team, that happened to be the family that rescued the train and lived in my home town.


It's been added to my list. Thank you for the suggestion, my friend!


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> It's been added to my list. Thank you for the suggestion, my friend!


Keep in mind the trains, buildings were shuttered while operating and nothing changed or modernized. This is a narrow gauge railroad, made that way to navigate the terrain in central PA. Unfortunately, the rail lines it met, were normal width tracks, dooming itself from day one.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Corcovado said:


> View attachment 88073
> 
> 
> View attachment 88074


Fading memories!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I used to know a guy who could paint old cars like that with such pathos that they would bring tears. Such talent!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Truck of my dreams!


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88223
> 
> Truck of my dreams!


Ranchero! As a kid I loved he 50 Chevs. As an old adult, I love the late 50 Fords. I’ll know the end is near when I buy an Edsel.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

In college, this was my goal. Never happened. 😞


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88596
> 
> 
> In college, this was my goal. Never happened. 😞


In my senior year of college I took delivery of my brand new Dodge Challenger R/T. Even with the work I had done at the speed shop added in, it totaled out around $5000.......maybe just a little bit more! The cost of our life's necessities sure have gone up over the years. LOL!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> 89095[/ATTACH]


Their will always be room for a VW Van in the Eagle's Driveway!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Napa Valley a long time ago.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89634
> 
> 
> Napa Valley a long time ago.


Looks like a scene out of _The Grapes of Wrath._


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

That notch in the tailgate for the motorcycle wheel is brilliant.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Corcovado said:


> That notch in the tailgate for the motorcycle wheel is brilliant.


I wasn't that creative or perhaps that industrious, choosing instead to put the HD in the truck bed on the diagonal. With today's more complex tailgates that notch might be a bit more difficult to install.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> I wasn't that creative or perhaps that industrious, choosing instead to put the HD in the truck bed on the diagonal. With today's more complex tailgates that notch might be a bit more difficult to install.


I think today's answer would be a trailer.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90159


Grandma E (read Eagle) and I could take all the grand kids with us on our road trips in the Caddy pictured above. However, with the SRX we must limit the experience to just three at a time. Oh well, such is life.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90227


Believe it or not, I've eaten many times in Darlene's Diner! Perhaps it was not the one pictured above, but it was and still is Darlene's Diner.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90292
> 
> 
> View attachment 90293
> ...


Bringing out the Big Rigs. Now that's the way to do a road trip!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90407


How many among us can remember travelling with our lodging secured to a trailer hitch on our pick-up's rear bumper and it cost us $10 or less for a hook-up in RV parks along our route. Truth be known, I preferred canvas overhead, but the wife wanted something a bit more substantial. Anyone want to offer an opinion on how that argument worked out? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Apparently, according to the internet, this abandoned Dodge Power Wagon in the California desert was one of two owned by Charles Manson and his "family." 

Even without taking its notorious ownership history into account, I am surprised nobody has carted away this truck and restored it to running condition.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Seriously. It's a Power Wagon fergawdsake.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91020


A vintage motorhome with a story to tell, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------

